# Gorgeous quilts



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Posting these for Jeanne, Silkmalteselover  She will explain more.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Maureen Thank you for posting these pictures for me..I wanted to "brag" on my sister whom I call a master quilter. I tried 4 times to upload the pictures and for some weird reason the words "security token missing". So these are a few of my sister Mary's quilts. She started quilting about 20 years ago beginning with making traditional quilts and over the years she developed into a quilter who would take pictures and turn them into quilts. These are just a few. When I take more pictures I will post them. The one picture is on her kitchen wall that I just love. A simple pattern called nine patch but Mary used color in a wow way to make this beautiful quilt. If I can add some pictures I will do a few more. The small quilt in a frame I thought was a picture when I first that looked at it. .The fish pond is from pictures of my other sister's gold fish pond. My sister has won many awards and ribbons with her quilts. She has MANY more and I will post more later when I solve some of these upload issues. I hope you enjoy my sister's art. Thanks to Maureen helping me.:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i agree, she's a master. these are beautiful. I like the one on the wall too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeanne - they're absolutely gorgeous. The detail, colors and composition are amazing. She's so talented. I've always loved quilts. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Jeanne, those quilts are gorgeous. I have seen quilts made before but these are definitely the prettiest I have ever seen.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! Those are gorgeous!!! She is a master of her trade! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

"They" say that it takes 10,000 hours of mindful, dedicated practice to become a master. I would say that Mary has mastered the art of quilt-making. They are breathtaking. The colors create a mood, and you get sucked right into the scene. Bravo!:good post - perfect


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow. Just wow! Those are truly pieces of art. I am obsessed with the red leaf one. stunningly beautiful!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW those quilts are gorgeous!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are incredible. I make quilts - but alas - nothing quite like those! Great Colors. Beautiful.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, what talent Mary has. Her quilts and colorways are just stunning!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You are welcome Jeanne, they are STUNNING works of art. Both hubby and I are particularly in awe of the beautiful red leaves one. He gasped when he saw it.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow!!!! They are stunning. Yep I would said she mastered the art of quilting.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! I am definitely NOT a quilt person at all (I am a more traditional mixed with modern kind of gal), but I absolutely looooooove the red maple leaf tree quilt. Just wow!!! They are all beautiful and do look just like artwork, but that red leaf one is just amazing to me, so different and beautiful. Absolutely amazing work.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful! Especially love the water lilies and fish.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Amazing!! I've never seen anything like that before. I love the pink mandevilla vine or is it a hibiscus one the best - but, they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, I'm so jealous of the talent that it took to create these works of art-- and I'm jealous of whomever gets to own one! Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing; I'm very impressed.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank all of you for looking at my sister's quilts. For those who loved the red leaves one.. my sister has another one of a winter picture with 2 cardinals in it that looks so real.. I love her "photo" quilts but personally my favorite quilts are more traditional ones that have well chosen color and quilting technique in them which my sister did for years before she started her real passion. When she worked at a quilt shop she became the employee to help customers choose the fabric. She has for years gone to a women's prison with others to teach quilting classes and has a precious gift for teaching that I have benefited from when I was quilting. She is working on one with Monarch Butterflies in it that came from pictures while her and her husband were in Mexico for the winter. Glad you all enjoyed and I will do my best to post more when I get more pictures.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Amazing quilts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeanne -- I saw these pictures on FB. Can't believe how talented your sister is. These are more than gorgeous. They're simply exquisted. Love each of them.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are beautiful! Some people are just so talented


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, those are so beautiful!!!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

WOW!! Those need to be displayed in an art gallery! They're some of the most beautiful quilts I've ever seen. Would love to know the technique she used for the pink morning glories - almost looks like she used bleach to give them more depth.


Joy


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my! I really, really appreciate good art and this is GREAT art!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the koi one...since I have koi.They're all gorgeous... WOW!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Impressed...*nods*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

These are so awesome.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, those quilts are truly works of art.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Stunning! I discovered art quilts a year ago at our county fair. I have commissioned one with a sea dragon. I am interested in possibly purchasing some of your sister's quilts. Would you be so kind as to share her website. Thanks.


----------

